# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Βλάβη στο AquaMarine

## Django

Σας παραπεμπω στο λινκ από το τροκτικο.

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/04...post_6744.html

Αναρτήθηκε πριν απο λίγη ώρα, δεν φαίνεται να 
είναι κατι το σοβαρο, για λογους ενημέρωσης το αναμεταδίδω κι εγώ.

----------


## Leo

Καλά όταν διαβάζω αυτό το "... του απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους.... ", θεωρώ ότι η πολιτεία έχει επιτελέσει το έργο της στο ακέραιο!!!!!! Δηλαδή ηρεμώ και χουζουρεύω στον καναπέ μου.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Django

Captain όταν με το καλό βρεθούμε παρέα και με τον άλλον captain θύμισέ μου να τον τσιγκλήσουμε λίγο να μας πει μια σχετική ιστορία με υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο της πολιτείας. Νομίζω ότι η ιδιότητα της Ελληνικής Πολιτείας να ρίχνει βάρος εκεί που δεν πρέπει είναι στα όρια υπαρκτού σουρεαλισμού και επιστημονικής φαντασίας.
  Εύχομαι να διορθωθεί γρήγορα η βλάβη και η διεκπεραίωση της γραφειοκρατίας να περιοριστεί σε μια υπογραφή…

----------


## blueseacat

*Βλάβη στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο «AQUA MARINE»**

Προσέδεσε με ασφάλεια στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου


**

Μηχανική βλάβη* παρουσιάσθηκε στις 5.30 το πρωί της Πέμπτης στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο «AQUA MARINE», ενώ έπλεε περίπου 8 ναυτικά μίλια βορειοανατολικά του Ηρακλείου. Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο προερχόταν από τη Ρόδο και μετέφερε 998 επιβάτες.
*Ο πλοίαρχος* του κρουαζιερόπλοιου ενημέρωσε τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ηρακλείου ότι παρουσιάσθηκε βλάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή.
*Έτσι,* στις 6.15, το πλοίο προσέδεσε στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Εκεί δέχθηκε την απαγόρευση του απόπλου έως ότου αποκατασταθεί πλήρως η βλάβη και προσκομισθεί σχετικό βεβαιωτικό από τον αρμόδιο Νηογνώμονα.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

To Αquamarine πριν λιγη ώρα έκανε δοκιμαστικό έξω απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλέιου κ επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι για να παραλάβει τους υπόλοιπους επιβάτες του ώρα 11:30..ελπίζουμε να εχουν λυθεί τα όποια προβλήματα κ το πλοίο να συνεχίσει κανονικά το προγραμμά του!!!Παρακάτω το Aquamarine μπαίνοντας σήμερα εν 11:30 στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου έπειτα απο το δοκιμαστικό του!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84942

----------


## Melis7

Έχει παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα σε μία από τις 4 μηχανές του πλοίου και περιμένει το ΟΚ για να φύγει από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Το πλοίο θα συνεχίσει κανονικά το ταξίδι του για Σαντορίνη και μετά για Πειραιά

----------


## mastrokostas

> Καλά όταν διαβάζω αυτό το "... του απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους.... ", θεωρώ ότι η πολιτεία έχει επιτελέσει το έργο της στο ακέραιο!!!!!! Δηλαδή ηρεμώ και χουζουρεύω στον καναπέ μου....


Γιατι βρε φίλε ???? 
Αν το πλήρωμα ,πιάσει τα κουπιά και ανοιχτούν στα βαθιά ????
Τότε τι να σου κάνει η ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑ ?
Εγώ αν ήμουν η Πολιτεία ,θα πέρναγα  χειροπέδες στον Πλοίαρχο ,στον ύπαρχο , στον Πρώτο μηχανικό ,αλλά και στην αγγλίδα τραγουδίστρια που της αρέσουν !!! :Very Happy:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Leo

To Happy Εnd είναι εδώ... 

AQUAMARINE.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Aqua Marine πάντος πέρασε απο Σαντορίνη. Δεν κάθησε πολύ, 1 ώρα μόνο, αλλά το Nautilia ήταν εκεί. Θαμπέςλίγο λόγο ύψους, καιρού κτλπ. Χαρισμένες για τους προλαλήσαντες. :Wink:  

AQUA MARINE 03 15-04-2010.jpg

AQUA MARINE 04 15-04-2010.jpg

AQUA MARINE 05 15-04-2010.jpg

----------

